# My bookshelf DIY



## elango87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

This is my first DIY attempt.

I am from India and as most of you know, the possibilities of getting good drivers here are very less.
So I have used a 6.5" woofer and a tweeter from a brand named Dainty.

The cabinet design is inspired by the design below,

https://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/diy-orientexpress

The cabinet is made up of 18mm MDF.

Build pics,










































The carpenter screwed up the cutting part. Somehow i managed to put it together at the end without major issues.

At first, i wanted to paint them black. Since i was new to painting, i tried it and felt that the finishing is not good.
Finally, i got some rexine fabric (material used for making car and bike seat covers) and covered the entire box with it.

Below are the pics of the finished build,










































Thanks,
Elango


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your first build! I'm sure it's more challenging when driver selection is limited. What are you using for crossovers?


----------

